# Peppermint shrimp



## Creature (Oct 13, 2017)

does anyone in the GTA carry them?
I've been searching for a while..


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw a few at Big Al's in Scarborough a week ago.


----------



## Creature (Oct 13, 2017)

littletnklvr said:


> I saw a few at Big Al's in Scarborough a week ago.


will call today, thanks for the tip..

anyone else?


----------



## lilliesandirises18 (Mar 22, 2017)

Creature said:


> will call today, thanks for the tip..
> 
> anyone else?


I saw them there as well, we were there last night. Good luck!


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

They should have at big als scarb, I got 2 there on Saturday


----------

